# Has anyone thought of this yet???



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I've got a Garmin Nuvi 260W and ever since I bought it I constantly look at that nice screen and think to myself. "Ya know what would be cool, if they put real time weather on these things!" Like Accuweather, or weather channel, or noaa, or something with real-time weather updates and radar so I can be informed about the weather in my truck. Hell, maybe they already have this feature. If anyone has any info on something like this please let me know.
Thanks:salute:


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

mt garmin has some msn thing on it for weather and traffic,gas prices, movie times etc.
neer really look at time but its the msn logo in the bottom right corner of the home screen.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

im getting a garmin soon hopefully, my question is, if im doing residential, i'm gonna have a hard time finding every single driveway by just trying to spot an adress.....do the garmins take you to an EXACT driveway of an address???


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

pretty close occasionally it will stop one or two houses away. but it will tell you left or right side of the road


----------



## deadogwalkin (Feb 7, 2008)

I have found they usually get you real close but by no means are they spot on for addresses. I would love to have one you could pull weather on and get up to the minute reports (mine is a couple years old). I can get accuweather and all the others on my phone - that is really handy but not as convenient as it would be on the unit in the truck.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

this is why i want to put a computer in my truck lol


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

well whats the best way to remember every single damn address of driveway ill have? Thats gotta be a PIA sometimes...


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

BRENTMAN;673702 said:


> well whats the best way to remember every single damn address of driveway ill have? Thats gotta be a PIA sometimes...


Make a route list, store them all in your garmin before you ever go plowing.

That way you can write down the time, date, amount of snow, any salting, etc.. on the route list and use it for billing.
If the route list is in the order that you'll plow it makes it easy to remember which is next.

After you do it enough you probably won't need to look at the list or the gps to know which is next, how to get there, etc..

I'm at my customer's properties or neighborhoods year round for work so it's easy for me to remember, I just right down their name, time, salt, etc.. in a 3x5 notebook and then rip out the sheets to take into the office and put in the books for billing.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

right, i also heard of bringing the digital camera and snapping shots of the house/drive for reference when ur plowing....my concern is how hard it will be to know which exact drive is my clients....wouldnt want to plow the wrong driveway lol. If only the gps was driveway accurate. 
When you write down the time, date, amount of snow, any salting, etc, you attatch a copy of that to the invoice, correct?


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, you can take a pic of the house before hand, make a note of where it is on the street (i.e. 3rd house from intersection of 1st St. on the west side). 
Could be helpful in subdivisions that don't have mailboxes at the house to see a number and have the big grouping of boxes either at the entrances or intersections, etc..


Our invoice has the date, time and any salting with the total....billed out monthly.


----------

